# Paph gardineri - my smallest multi



## orchid527 (Apr 8, 2019)

I purchased this at a show a few years ago for just $20. It is by far my smallest mature multi with a leaf span of less than 10 inches. The dorsal is 2.5 cm wide and the petals are 8 cm long. The pouch is pitched up a bit and the dorsal is cast forward, but I like it anyway.

I know these are considered wilhelminiae or glanduliferum, but I have both and mine don't look like this. Mike


----------



## troy (Apr 8, 2019)

I like the color of it, the small size is a plus


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Apr 8, 2019)

Fantastic color! I wouldn't mind having one like this in my collection. It's very nice and I'm a big fan of small growing slipper orchids.


----------



## Guldal (Apr 8, 2019)

Nice! May we get a close up of the staminodinum?

Kind regards,
Jens


----------



## orchid527 (Apr 8, 2019)

Jens

This is the best that I could do. Straight on is blocked by the pouch. Mike


----------



## TyroneGenade (Apr 8, 2019)

Its gorgeous! Well done to you for keeping it thriving and flowering it.

Self it.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 9, 2019)

great colour - lovely


----------



## Wendy (Apr 9, 2019)

Really cute! I have a multigrowth plant that has yet to flower. I’m hoping it will be soon.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Apr 9, 2019)

Great inspiration. I also have a multi growth plant with no blooms. I was thinking about rehoming it soon, but seeing yours gives me pause. 

Thank you for posting this!


----------



## Guldal (Apr 9, 2019)

I like the 'elevated' pouch...gives it some character/personality!

From its overall floral characteristics and especially the form and colour of the staminodal shield (or I might better add, from what one can see of it), I would say, that it's definately not glanduliferum...looks more like wilhelminiae to me... But would be nice to hear from some of the botanically more knowledgeable!

Kind regards,
Jens


----------



## musa (Apr 9, 2019)

Wonderful plant!


----------



## richgarrison (Apr 10, 2019)

Guldal said:


> I like the 'elevated' pouch...gives it some character/personality!
> 
> From its overall floral characteristics and especially the form and colour of the staminodal shield (or I might better add, from what one can see of it), I would say, that it's definately not glanduliferum...looks more like wilhelminiae to me... But would be nice to hear from some of the botanically more knowledgeable!
> 
> ...


might want to stir this up in the taxonomy forum... i recall an article in either Orchids or Orchid Digest that spent some time and effort to give us differentiators... but from what i recall gardinerii was one that was steeped in controversy... interesting info here... and also Guidos' take on it in his book. Other references in orchid species come back to glanduliferum... Red staminode has always meant wilhelminae to me... and gardineri as a element of that group (consistent with the first reference i cited above...) </DisclaimerNotATaxonomist>

Meant to add 

Either way 

NICE PLANT!


----------



## Greenpaph (Apr 10, 2019)

Very nice!


----------



## shade131 (Apr 12, 2019)

I'll leave the science to those more erudite than I, but visually there has always seemed to be some daylight there, to me at least. 

Great looking orchid regardless, small stature makes it a singular multi.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 12, 2019)

Nice. Thanks for sharing. 10" leaf span or leaf length? That looks about 3 times bigger than the dwarf philli that Marilyn LeDoux had. I would love to get one of those!


----------



## jjkOC (Apr 14, 2019)

I really like the colors!


----------



## emydura (Apr 14, 2019)

A lovely clone. Good petal length.


----------



## Tom-DE (Apr 18, 2019)

I like it very much!


----------



## blondie (Apr 19, 2019)

Very nice a really lovely colour and flower. Congrats I'd have it in my collection in a heart beat.


----------



## Jawabotanical (Jun 3, 2021)

can u attach some photo of Paph. wilhaminiae and gladuliferum to compare with gardinerii? I have Paph. gardineri too


----------

